#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > طریقه تست قطعات | Methods of Pieces Testing >  > آموزشی: How to make Test TL431 - تست TL431

## mehran76gh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*1377mohammad*,*144287928*,*333yakooza*,*3eyyed*,*3r4n*,*44827*,*7980*,*79Ghani*,*79mojtaba*,*A R A S H*,*abas_65*,*abbas.radi*,*abbas1393*,*abbasbehest*,*abolfazl 182*,*Abolfazl.a*,*abolfazl1411*,*aboozar123*,*absharezolal*,*adel0002*,*adell*,*adf1*,*Adrasulzadeh*,*aefali*,*aghdamlo*,*ahmad2121*,*ahmadi58*,*ahmad_janson*,*akharinboy*,*Akhfarshad*,*akjony1692*,*ali.engineer*,*ali1361611*,*ALI4030K*,*aliab1381*,*Aliarabi_ir*,*Alibeh64*,*aliii2590*,*Alimakou*,*alireza2008*,*alirezarasol*,*alirezasaber*,*alirezashaya*,*alisame*,*alisystem111*,*ali_1351*,*ali_98611*,*ali_eng1*,*ali_esf*,*ali_soltani*,*Amin 80*,*Amin.dvr*,*amin7300*,*amingheisary*,*aminreno*,*aminshb*,*aminx3*,*amir 62*,*Amir Elec*,*amir*as*,*amir123sat*,*amir20613*,*amir3303*,*Amirhasa1358*,*amirkeivan3*,*amirmorady*,*amir_ali362*,*amoo behzad*,*anfal*,*Arash44*,*Arash_g*,*arash_hj23*,*Arefarefpour*,*ariyos*,*Arjanboy*,*arminz1222*,*arsalan17*,*Arsalan77*,*aryamon*,*asadi-hasan*,*asgharmir*,*atinegar*,*avazeghoo*,*avrinele*,*ayoub_63*,*azarpeykan*,*azimi41*,*azvaz*,*a_kh_110*,*b4b4k*,*b4cctv*,*B4K*,*bahram68sh*,*bakvazrak*,*Balmoral*,*barbod99*,*beagi*,*behi0021*,*Behnammohsen*,*behzad2h*,*behzadgolab*,*bluee*,*boostan*,*c12*,*captain-ali*,*charpylolo*,*chiy*,*chonglong*,*chris7*,*cloner2425*,*com-service*,*cybernova*,*dadgarr*,*danger*,*dante_yas2*,*dashali*,*david6357*,*davood4000*,*davood577*,*DeDe*,*derikvand*,*Dish_sat*,*dj0123*,*dllgh*,*dooman52*,*dostajn*,*DRG*,*DVX*,*ebi601213*,*Ebi646666*,*ebiolom*,*ebra.ah*,*ECA12*,*ehsan001*,*ehsan10789*,*ehsan7777*,*ehsanarn*,*ehsanbikas*,*Ehsanelec78*,*ehsanhn*,*elamto*,*elec.shya*,*electeropars*,*Emanvir253*,*erfanhtc*,*ershad79*,*esfani_boy*,*eshahnazi*,*esmaeil4*,*exirstar110*,*f.farahmand*,*fallah70*,*Faranir*,*Farhad600*,*farhadi-1*,*Farnam84*,*farrokh1*,*farshidjavid*,*farzad.*,*farzadfononi*,*fata*,*fazilatii*,*fazlkhoda*,*fkh52000*,*forodkarimi*,*FREE MAN*,*gasemi.m100*,*Ghanimi*,*ghodousi*,*ghoshiry*,*ghp1348*,*gogzadeh12*,*golelaleh*,*greenapel*,*h.esakndari*,*h11_jookar*,*ha123*,*habbib*,*hadi sout*,*hadi.mrv*,*hadi13630*,*Hadi378*,*hadict16*,*hadrostami*,*halee*,*hamed001*,*hamed1313*,*hamed235*,*hamedbird*,*Hamedkh1363*,*HAMID NADERI*,*hamid.pc*,*hamid2025*,*hamidikik*,*Hamidllee*,*hamzemm*,*hasan371*,*hasanomidi10*,*hashem5555*,*Hashemi911t*,*hata*,*heical*,*hellboy6254*,*hessamjoon*,*hex0r*,*heydari37*,*hibook*,*hn24*,*hojat88*,*hojatka*,*HOSE IN*,*Hosein128gh*,*Hosein299*,*hosein322*,*hosein41*,*hoseyn1258*,*hossein80595*,*hossein_zpp*,*hossin52*,*hoss_bakh*,*hpshahab*,*Hr.gh*,*hrsa74*,*h_jal*,*Imengostar93*,*infoshinfo*,*iran24*,*izeh*,*jabalameli.s*,*jac*,*jahanerayane*,*jahed*,*jalil too*,*jamejam94*,*jamservice1*,*javad35*,*javad_156*,*jf1.23*,*jjakol*,*john lewis*,*kabirpour*,*kamalabdolla*,*kasra.m*,*kataag*,*kazineh*,*kgh1260*,*kharad*,*khattesevom*,*khavaran*,*khazan1*,*khebreh*,*khelane*,*khoshraftar*,*khosrow29*,*kookooli*,*korosh1370*,*koroshsh*,*kourosh30*,*kte*,*liana*,*lm317*,*M.H.Rahmati*,*m.pezhman*,*m.shabanian6*,*mabdizadeh*,*mahanmani66*,*mahdi msi*,*mahdi1113*,*Mahdi258258*,*Mahdi307*,*mahdinini*,*mahdi_138*,*mahmod31*,*mahmoodsheik*,*mahmud1*,*Mahyar378*,*Mahyarsh63*,*majid1354062*,*MajiDAmieE*,*majidmts*,*makhtum*,*makkart*,*maleky96*,*mamadi2008*,*mamush*,*mani6*,*mansour0anso*,*manuch.*,*Masoud252*,*masoud5756*,*mbym*,*mb_veghary*,*Mechanic-Fre*,*mehdi1359*,*Mehdi324101*,*mehdi595*,*mehdi659*,*mehdi9303*,*Mehdihphp*,*mehdipanah*,*mehdi_mat*,*mehrab800223*,*mehran6047*,*mehrdad4746*,*Mehrdadazmoo*,*mertel*,*Mfbinam*,*Mgh63*,*mgs*,*MHMH1354*,*mh_star75*,*Milad Tavana*,*milad.ntk*,*miladchv*,*mioo_sara*,*mitra-sara*,*Mk11*,*mmd.lor*,*mmosi*,*mmzhr*,*mo.ahmadi*,*moein6*,*moghbel*,*mohamad41*,*Mohamad6721*,*mohammad.gh1*,*MOHAMMAD132*,*mohammad14*,*mohammad6211*,*mohammadhadi*,*mohammadmoha*,*mohammadppp*,*mohandes saeed*,*mohasalman*,*mohsen zmr*,*MOHSEN&A*,*Mohsen258*,*mohssen*,*mojtaba20f*,*mojtabav*,*mojtaba_0044*,*mojtaba_as*,*moradisani*,*morshedzadeh*,*morteza khod*,*mortezam14*,*Morteza_A*,*mosd*,*moslem man*,*mostafa575*,*mostafa9306*,*Mostafahe*,*mqtt*,*mr-ha*,*Mrpakdel*,*mrpc14130*,*msdelnino*,*msh.27*,*msh666*,*msv*,*mt_acm*,*Music Elec*,*mvaseli*,*myla*,*mz123*,*mzm*,*m_b_88*,*naatamam*,*nadereloo*,*naderuj*,*Nafas1985ras*,*nasrolahj*,*NavabRahman*,*Navid-Aref*,*nccnejati*,*NEGINPC*,*Newman1*,*ngh.r*,*NICHICON*,*nima-aram*,*nima.mhq*,*nisam*,*nishgon64*,*norkhda*,*nrb*,*ojo*,*Omid,*,*Omid.yousefi*,*paranormal*,*pardari*,*pars598*,*PARSA1395*,*Parsa2309*,*parsa789*,*Parse_T*,*partyman*,*payam252525*,*payam5373*,*Payamali*,*pckho0r*,*pedmeh*,*pepero2011*,*Poomm*,*pooya220*,*POOYANTAEMIR*,*pouyesh142*,*poya68*,*protamir*,*qalandari66*,*qasemi.alire*,*R9290X*,*radiosima*,*ramintkh*,*randomboot*,*Rasoul6379*,*rasoul86*,*rayanr*,*raza54m*,*resentevil*,*rexzer*,*reyha*,*reza bahar*,*reza-fajr*,*reza.93*,*Reza.jevan22*,*reza123456*,*reza2195*,*Reza331*,*reza5500*,*reza6945*,*rezadeh*,*Rezaelc12345*,*REZAHW*,*rezanume*,*rezayazari*,*rezazaer*,*reza_h65*,*rohola26*,*roseamir*,*roshan_2000*,*rostamikola*,*ruholla.ir96*,*s-f-s*,*s.pourhasan*,*s180*,*s5670*,*sabaaf*,*sabohy1*,*sadegh5921*,*saeed fzf*,*saeed mt*,*saeedola*,*saeed_17b*,*salarku*,*Saman0581*,*saman5949*,*Samie57*,*samyariiiii*,*sam_electronic*,*saraa*,*sardarshams*,*sarutobi*,*Seyed masoud*,*seyedadel*,*sh-bluesky*,*shadies*,*shafiee*,*shahrambayat*,*shapoor32*,*Shayan371*,*sheyda*,*shid*,*sibnet*,*sina28*,*sinaps*,*siraf1*,*siroos.khani*,*snowstar*,*snowsyamak*,*soheil21*,*sonysony*,*sorush_f*,*SpaceX*,*ssasann*,*StudioBahram*,*sunboy_onlin*,*surna*,*s_majid2005*,*T60*,*tabasi2*,*TABASOOMTZ*,*taghiabad*,*tazeinat*,*tester12*,*thfthfthf*,*tiger123456789*,*tion*,*Tohid764*,*toraj@*,*TRZ*,*Usef007*,*V.GHAEDY*,*VALY1358*,*vbvbvcn*,*virusha*,*war111*,*wega*,*xmaan*,*yaghot*,*yamur*,*yaser-n*,*Yaser.R*,*yass*,*Yatabtab*,*yones8051*,*yousef12*,*yousef55*,*yousefi*,*z3r0x*,*zeiton*,*zenner*,*zibabarooti*,*zizu.zmr*,*zoro1r*,*ابراهیم54*,*احمد 1337*,*اریایی*,*اقای مهندس*,*اللکتور*,*امیر سجاد*,*امیر سرکوب*,*امین جامعی*,*بدلی پور*,*بهاره رنجبر*,*بهزاد نوین*,*تاج*,*تعمیر110*,*جعف*,*خدمات سونی*,*خدمه1*,*رادیو ساز*,*رحی*,*رسول21*,*سامسون*,*سجادي*,*سروش ز*,*سفیر امید*,*صادق کیا*,*عباس مهدی*,*عبدالودود*,*علی تحیری 1*,*علی محمد بیک*,*علی موتو*,*علیرضا پرتو*,*علیرضا گواهی*,*غزال*,*قره چماقلو*,*م نبی زاده*,*مجید97*,*محمد رجبی*,*محمدرضا3318*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*محمدعلی عزتی*,*مسعود شکوهی*,*مسعودخان*,*ملونا*,*منوچهرنصیری*,*مهدی.ر*,*مهران رمضانی*,*موذن*,*میتم*,*میثم.ف*,*میلاد3*,*نزارچاوشی*,*هادی صوت*,*هاشمی حسین*,*پارسا67*,*کبریائی*,*کتیا*,*کیارش ق*,*یدالهی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## moslem man

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*alisystem111*,*amirmorady*,*mahdinini*,*moein6*,*nima.mhq*,*payam252525*,*saeedola*,*s_majid2005*

----------


## moslem man

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*alisystem111*,*amirmorady*,*mahdinini*,*payam252525*

----------


## mioo_sara

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*alisystem111*,*B4K*,*mehran76gh*,*moein6*,*nima.mhq*

----------


## mohammadhadi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*alisystem111*,*amir 62*,*amirmorady*,*mehran76gh*,*moein6*,*mohsen zmr*,*Mostafahe*,*Navid-Aref*,*nima.mhq*,*payam252525*,*wega*

----------


## عبدالودود

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## منوچهرنصیری

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amirmorady*,*mahdi_138*,*mehran76gh*

----------


## Yaser.R

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amirmorady*,*mehdi_mat*,*mehran76gh*

----------


## mehdi_mat

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amirmorady*,*mehran76gh*,*nima.mhq*

----------


## yaghot

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*mehran76gh*,*nima.mhq*

----------


## POOYANTAEMIR

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amirmorady*,*mehran76gh*,*nima.mhq*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mgs

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*144287928*,*amirmorady*,*aryamon*,*fazilatii*,*habbib*,*manuch.*,*mehran76gh*,*mojtabav*,*Navid-Aref*,*nima.mhq*,*parviz407*,*POOYANTAEMIR*,*محمدزادهmmh*

----------


## yaghot

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amirmorady*,*mehran76gh*,*nima.mhq*,*محمدزادهmmh*

----------

